# It was supposed to be over at "Gluten Free!" :'(



## AnnaChristine18 (Apr 24, 2014)

This is my story. If anyone could give me ideas, put in input, ANYTHING, it would be greatly appreactiated. I'm running out of hope. Bear with me, I know it's long but I just need to get this out to people who understand.

My symptoms started December 7th 2013.

They appeared out of the blue. One day I felt so blissfully healthy and the next day I was in horrible pain. It was like waking up into my new life. I'm only 17. Every day I'm suffering so badly from the constipation, the BLOATING, the gas, the pain. Nothing seems to help.

December 27th I was diagnosed with Celiac Disease after bloodwork and a biopsy and was told that because my intestines were in pretty good shape considering, I would start to feel better almost instantly after going gluten free. That was 4 months ago and I don't feel any better in any little way! I'm not only gluten free, but dairy free and even grain free. I'm on an (almost) paleo diet and have been for 2 months with no change. I was told by doctor after doctor to just "give it time, you'll get better soon" until one day I was told "You have ibs and there's no cure."

I'm so depressed because of this horrible illness! I was taken out of school to be homeschooled, I rarely go out, I don't go a day without crying. I'm not myself anymore. I used to have so much life...

I used to have what I thought a perfect body (Yes, I was cocky.) Yea, that's gone now. I've lost so much weight I look sickly, but my stomach is constantly bloated. I used to have such a flat stomach and now I look 6 months pregnant even when I don't eat a single thing! 2 days ago I started a low FODMAP diet but I'm beginning to think ALL food is problematic for me! Summer is coming up but it won't be any summer for me.

I understand I'm preaching to the choir. I know you all understand. That's why I'm here.

I'm trying to figure out something else it can be, something else I can do. I refuse to believe this is the start of my new life. It appeared so upbrupty and for a reason! It was the Celiac Disease. So why am I not healing whatsoever? I'm not still eating gluten. I even got a bloodtest to be sure.

I've been taking Rifxain for 2 weeks to see if it's SIBO but surprise, surprise there's still NO change.

Before I found out I had Celiac Disease and became crazy about health and nutrition, I was the kind of person who ate ice crea every single day. I'd have doritos for breakfast and remained 100 pounds no matter what. I didn't even need to exercize. Now I do everyday but nothing helps. I look and feel like a whale. And not only is it ugly but it's painful. I used to do a lot of recreational drugs and drink a lot. I used to eat and act like someoe who's SO unhealthy but my body seemed perfectly healthy. I was extremely depressed however. I also started taking the Natazia birth control pill about 5 months before this all started happening. Could that have any effect? I stopped taking it last night after reading something about the connection between ibs and the pill. I'm trying anything. I'm on so many different supplements. Fish oil, L-Glutamine, Digestive Advantage Constipation Formula, Acidophilus probiotics, and I take digestive enzymes with every meal.

What more can I do? What can make this all go away? If this is supposed to be the rest of my life I don't want to live.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey...I just wanted to suggest something. Once I read a post online from a guy who cured himself from UC (or Chrohns, cant remember) by drinking yerba mate every day. I have IBS and tried it...if I am not blocked up, it does stimulate a bm. Its good for digestion...maybe you should give it a shot? They sell it in tea bags at natural food stoes. Brand is Guayaki or something.

The only reason I'm suggesting this is that the post I read (i wish I could find it..) seemed so absolutely positive. I wish I could find it. I think it was on curezone.com (very helpful site, if you didn't know..). Although I think he was making the tea himself (with a gourd or something).

I'm not trying to tell you to go out and "buy another supplement", just making a suggestion that I read that worked for somebody. Hopefully it helps...best of luck!


----------

